# IED Found on Highway in Texas



## tmroun01 (Apr 26, 2011)

The Brownsville Police Department confirmed reports that an IED device was disarmed by bomb disposal experts on Easter Sunday.
The Improvised Explosive Device (IED) was located by a passerby who alerted authorities about the Highway 77/83 location. The scene of the IED bomb is located just 15 minutes north of the Texas/Mexico border.

Continue reading on Examiner.com: IED device found outside Brownsville, Texas closes highway on Easter - San Diego County Political Buzz | Examiner.com

Edit: What is the reaction of people that live in border states (AKA: JAB, etc)?


----------



## Dame (Apr 26, 2011)

The author is the same gal who wrote that Texas had been invaded by the Zetas last year in July.


----------

